# Anyone doing Bike to the Bay



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

Anyone participating in the Bike to the Bay in Oct? Have you participated in previous years? Thoughts, comments? We will be riding to the event from Pa on the day prior.


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be doing it, Did it last year and it was great, lots of fun. But at the start get up front because there are quite a few less than experienced people out there.


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

What can I expect the turn out to be? I though I read somewhere that there have been 2000 cyclist in the past. Is that accurate? I couldn't be any crazier than the 30,000 cyclist doing the 5 Boro ride in NYC.

I just hit my donation goal today woohoo.


----------



## spinnersbikes (Sep 16, 2009)

My business is a BTTB sponsor... attendance can vary widely based on day-of weather. But 2000 would be about the max # of riders. You can expect a very flat course, lightly traveled roads, fantastic food stops, and awesome rider support by local mechs. Look forward to seeing you there. 

------------------------------
Phil Woods
Spinners Mobile Bicycle Repair
http://www.spinnersbikerepair.com


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

I am getting pumped on the ride. 335 miles in 3 days woohoo. I should be easy to spot. Clyde on a white Fuji with a white ToTheBeach jersey. I think I will be riding solo, unless I make friends along the way, which seems likely.


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

Only a few days to go. I am pumped. After the last week and a half of work and school and I sooo looking forward to a long ride. The Friday weather from Pa to De looks good. Saturday looks so so and Sunday is looking nice. See ya there.


----------



## spinnersbikes (Sep 16, 2009)

Have a safe ride! Change of plans - Spinners will be at Lake Forest High School rest stop. I hope the weather cooperates on Saturday.


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

40% change of rain. Those odd aren't too bad.


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

crossing fingers for a better weekend weather forcast.


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 10, 2008)

I was there and it was a lot of fun. Thankfully the weather held out. The head wind of 10+ the last 6 miles or so was taxing but otherwise no problem. IIRC, the paper said 1,700 registered this year and 1,500 showed up.


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

I am a little late in response. 

I had a great time. I managed to tally 333 miles in 3 days, the most I have ever done in one span of time. The organization and support were off the charts great. I feel like I overpacked though  I could probably get by next year with one water bottle. The rest stops, volunteer, and mechanics were awesome. Day one was from Pa to De. Day 2, or day one of To the Bay was nice. I was one of the last people to leave, 9:10 - ish yikes. I used to live in the area, so it was neat to see how things have changes in the last 20 years. I arrived in Rehoboth with enough time to take a dip in the pool at the hotel, shower and relax during dinner. I never really found a riding partner on day one. My pace was off from everyone else. I guess the late start messed me up. Day 3, or day 2 of To the Bay, or should I say back to Dover was the best day ever. I link up with a family of 3 (CJ,Melissa, and Chris) and we cruised for the entire day. What a perfect way to end the day. Thanks to everyone who helped make this event possible. I really look forward to doing this again next year.


----------

